# التحكم في سرعة متور dcعن طريق الplc



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته ارجو المساعدة 
اريد معرفة كيفية التحكم في سرعة محرك تيار مستمر عن طريق الplc


----------



## elsayem (28 أبريل 2009)

the speed of the dc motor is proportional to the voltage supply , so if we manage to control the supply we can control the speed


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (29 أبريل 2009)

علمأ بان هذا الموضوع هو مشروع التخرج الخاص بي في الكلية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مايو 2009)

أخى
محركات التيار المستمر إما توالى أو توازى و التوازى يوصل المجال لجهد ثابت 
يكون التحكم بعد ذلك بتغيير الجهد الموضوع و ذلك عن طريق تغيير عرض النبضة المستخدمة و يختلف الأسلوب حسب ما إن كان المصدر تيار متردد (فاز واحد أو ثلاثة) فى الموتورات التوازى عادة للماكينات أو مصدر مستمر (بطاريات أو خط تغذية خارجى) حسب نوع المركبة
يمكن استخدام plc فى التحكم فى السرعة عن طريق تعديل عرض النبضة فى كل الحالات فقط فى حال التيار المتردد يجب أن يكون متزامنا مع التيار العمومى أى يبدأ دوما حساب متى يفتح الثايريستور اعتبارا من لحظة عبور الجهد نقطة الصفر و يكون كل فاز مستقل
طبعا لابد من أخذ اعتبارات الأمان فى الحساب و يمنع الخرج عند زيادة التيار الخ و تحديد اقصى سرعة و معدل التسارع الخ


----------



## mmad (1 مايو 2009)

يمكن التحكم بسرعة محرك التيار المستمر باستخدام مقطعات التيار المستمر و المحولات المحكومة ويكون استخدام جهاز الplcفقط لاعطاء اشارة الجهد المرجعية باستخدام خرج تماثلي


----------



## k643637 (2 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكن مشاركتي متخرا لاكن الان قرئت الموضوع في التحكم بي ماتور الدي سي بواسطة البي ال سي تجلب درايف دي سي يكون حسب مواصفات الماتور من فولت+امبير يكون تحكم الادرايف ويكون التحكم بلادريف بواسطة مقاومة متغيرة او كارت ديجتال في هذه الحالة وصالت انته للبد بحالة التحكم بواسطة البي ال سي غدا التكملة انشاء الله


----------



## HANYAZIZM (2 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده في تصميم دائره تحكم في موتور dc تيار المنبع ac قدره 50 حصان ثلاثي الاوجه تتحكم الدائره في الاتجاه و السرعه


----------



## zorro_hti (11 مايو 2009)

thanx thanx thanx thanx


----------



## م.زواهر (12 مايو 2009)

م. مجاهد 
هنالك بالمنتدى عدة مشاريع للتحكم بسرعة الموتور بستخدام pic
أبحث عنها 
وسأقوم أنا أيضا بالبحث


----------



## منتصر المالكي (2 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## منتصر المالكي (2 أغسطس 2009)

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله عليك


----------



## منتصر المالكي (2 أغسطس 2009)

اريد شرح اوفي عن التحكم في موتور ثلاثي يعمل على التيار المتردد


----------



## A.DaHaB (2 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن افهم حاجه صغيرة بس........
انت عاوز تعمل تحكم على الdc موتور بس تيار المصدر ac


----------



## hhelmy62 (14 فبراير 2011)

نشكر المهندسين القائمين فى هذا العمل ونرجوا من الله عز وجل التوفيق لهم وجعل جميع اعمالهم خالصه لوجهه الله تعالى
واريد ان نفكر معنا فى عمل مولدتيار مستمر توازى يعمل لتشغيل السياره عن طريق التحكم فى السرعه بواسطة جهاز p.L.c ونريد تطبيقه لكى نستطيع تصنيع سيارات تعمل بالكهرباء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عربي ليس العار بي (14 فبراير 2011)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


----------



## andaziar_85 (18 فبراير 2011)

thuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunks


----------



## ابراهيم الريح (4 أبريل 2011)

ارجو المساعده في بحث بعنوان التحكم في سرعة المحركات دي سي كمشروع يساعد في بحث التخرج


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

ابراهيم الريح قال:


> ارجو المساعده في بحث بعنوان التحكم في سرعة المحركات دي سي كمشروع يساعد في بحث التخرج


ما نوع المساعدة التي تطلبها؟


----------



## adison2000 (7 أبريل 2014)

للرفع ..


----------



## robbadr (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ندعوا الله لكم بالخير


----------



## robbadr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الموضوع جد قيم


----------



## ahmed.yossef (3 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ahmed.yossef (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

thanks


----------

